
Fake news search engine tracks spread of lies - rharrison0809
https://www.cnet.com/news/fake-news-search-engine-tracks-spread-of-lies/
======
ncr100
Warning: Mute before visiting this cnet.com site.

I was treated to an autoplay video "This is CNET ... bla dee blaaaa!"

